
Using bpython shell with django (and some Ipython features you should know) - scorpion032
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/12/using-bpython-shell-with-django-and-some-ipython-features-you-should-know/
======
riobard
bpython seems to be _much_ better than ipython ... switching now ~

~~~
etal
Well, depending on what you want from it -- the curses UI and autocomplete
implementation are very nice, but ipython has a lot of additional features
that bpython isn't interested in implemented. I miss the ?? _function_name_
feature in ipython that shows the complete source code for a function or
class, since the function header isn't always informative enough; I tend to
use ipython's bash emulation pretty frequently too.

~~~
riobard
I just need a better replacement for the default python shell. iPython has
those nice extras, but I rarely use them ... so bpython is a much better
choice for me now :)

